# [SOLVED] IBM Drivers problem



## Syncmaste (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello .. I have a problem and i cant fix it .. I have some old IBM computer .. I reformated it and instaled Windows XP Sp 3 .. When i open Device Manager I have couple of hardwares that are not recognized .. Problem is that one of those hardwares is Ethernet Controller and I can't connect to the internet to fix my problem .. 
I read some threads on this Forum with exactly same problem as mine .. 

So .. I installed Everest .. And it said that devices that are missing drivers are ..


SOUND CARD Analog Devices AD1981B(L) @ Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_02671014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD

......

GRAPHIC CARD Intel Extreme Graphics

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_02671014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&10

.....

ETHERNET CONTROLLER Intel 82801DB ICH4 - LAN Controller with 82562ET/EZ PHY (PHY: Intel 82562EM)	PCI

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_02671014&REV_81\4&25296D99&0&40F0

...............

I hope someone can help me with this, and that i provided enough informations about my problem .. 

Thank you ..


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: IBM Drivers problem*

Hi syncmaste welcome to TSF

try this one for ethernet
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=1700&DwnldID=18717&ProductFamily=Ethernet+Components&ProductLine=Ethernet+Controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+82562ET+Fast+Ethernet+Controller&lang=eng


----------



## Syncmaste (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: IBM Drivers problem*

Hi I wanted to thank you, your link solved my problem. As soon as i connected to the internet i solved my other problems .. 

You guys are geniuses xD ..


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome, glad to help


----------

